# Firemouths with geophagus?



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Saw some gorgeous firemouths in a local store today...I've always loved them, but finding nice ones locally is next to impossible. The only tank I have they could possibly go in, in the one housing my juvenile Geophagus "tapajos red heads". They're approx. the same size as the Geos right now....I probably know the answer, just thought I'd throw it out there. The growout tank is a 55gal to be upgraded later.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

At that size, I doubt you'd have issues. My firemouths never showed attitude until near adult size. But only kept them once so far.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it will really depend on the firemouth, my past firemouth would have butchered all the geos, but i see a lot of firemouths kept with other fish quite peacefully.

though my firemouth also killed a 6" carpintis, shredded the carpinte down to no scales, so i suppose thats saying something about the way my firemouth was...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol so you had one of those very sociable, friendly ones?

Yeah....as I said, I pretty much already knew the answer. Probably not a good idea....I'd be very unhappy if I came home to beat up or dead geos. Guess they have to wait until I can get another tank going.


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

My firemouth at 2.75'' is a little b******. I think a real geo (not brasilianis) would get his butt kicked.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think most Geos are too passive for the rowdiness of a firemouth. I wouldn't chance it, especially with a nice group of red-heads...


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

my brasiliensis is fine, i have 2 firemouths with him, but i doubt that would hold true for other geos...

my firemouths arent too bad at all, they spend most of their time going at eachother. if you had a group they might just hang to themselves..


----------

